# Bristol Airport Parking - oof



## mattie (Oct 18, 2012)

Not cheap - over £30 for barely more than 2 days.

Anyone used one of the cheap farm parking places near the airport?  Did they pick you up/drop you off in good time?

Going tomorrow, my lift fell through so need to sort arrangements ASAP.


----------



## astral (Oct 18, 2012)

Last time I flew from there I used the airport long stay (silver) parking and it was reasonably priced (around £23 for a week iirc) and the buses were prompt.


----------



## mattie (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't seem to get silver - think my stay may be too short.

£32 for standard long-stay, and even the farms surrounding the airport want £25 plus. Bastards. I could park in central London for that.


----------



## astral (Oct 18, 2012)

There's a bus from temple meads to the airport which is £11 return.


----------



## mattie (Oct 18, 2012)

Timings make it a little bit tricky - driving is only viable option.


----------



## astral (Oct 18, 2012)

Have you tried pricing a cab?


----------



## mattie (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep - £40 each way (Bath).

Driving should be the cheapest, just a bit miffed it's so expensive to leave a car on a bit of land miles from anywhere (airport aside).

Booked it now, it's even more expensive on the day.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 18, 2012)

it was pissing it down and windy so you get wet getting to the booking/waiting/bus stop hell hole from where you leave the car
then they moved the car by the time we got back to somewhere else!


----------

